# Chardonnay issues



## nicklausjames (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a chardonnay that is bulk aging in a 13.2 gal demijohn. I measured the ph and it was 4.2 so I added 32 g tartaric and it dropped to 4.13. I tasted and it tastes fine. I also did some bench trials and brought it to 3.8. It tasted pretty acidic.
My question is about leaving it at 4.13. I plan on barrel aging it for 3 months. I know the high ph increases the chances of spoilage, so my question is whether anyone has any recommendation on what I should do.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2015)

What is the TA?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 26, 2015)

What is the TA - the PH is a bit high. 3.5-3.7 range for chardonnay should be what you are looking for.


----------



## nicklausjames (Jan 27, 2015)

The ta is 6.4


----------



## JohnT (Jan 27, 2015)

That is a bit low, but is certainly in the ballpark. You can leave it at that level, but I would adjust the level of SO2 to the level correct for that PH to avoid spoilage.

For the PH you currently have, you probably want a SO2 target somewhere around 70ppm (Minimum).


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 27, 2015)

Sounds like these were perhaps harvested late? What was the brix? You are at the lower level of TA and could go up towards 0.8 but if its tasting tart already then maybe not. Are you checking TA by pH meter? You may just have to call it quits if you think its tart at 3.8. Like JohnT said sulfite to that pH level and stick a fork in it.


----------



## geek (Jan 27, 2015)

I was also wondering if he used juice buckets or fresh grapes.


----------



## geek (Jan 27, 2015)

It sounds like from fresh grapes?

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f60/white-w-high-ph-48399/


----------



## nicklausjames (Jan 27, 2015)

No I used juice buckets. I don't know the brix bc they were already fermenting when I got them. I think it was 10-15 brix when I got it.


----------



## byrondahl (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold stabilize @ 30 degrees for three or four weeks. Check acid levels and ph. Add acid back if needed.


----------



## geek (Feb 26, 2015)

nicklausjames said:


> No I used juice buckets. I don't know the brix bc they were already fermenting when I got them. I think it was 10-15 brix when I got it.




Which brand of juice was it, from Maltose?


----------



## seth8530 (Feb 26, 2015)

Wait, why are we recommending that he cold stabilyzes the wine?


----------

